# Any suggestions for a good climber?



## bullz_eye (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking for some suggestions on a good climber? not looking to spend a ton of money, somewhere in the ($200-$275) thanks for any help


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I would spend a little extra money and get a Lone Wolf. You won't regret it.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Summit Viper, or if you are a wide body like me, the Goliath. Both of these climbers are rock solid in the tree. I go 260lbs and I can put all my weight to either side and the stand will not move. They are also very comfortable, have taken a few naps in mine.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I second the vote for a lone wolf, I have the sit and climb. If you can, I would kick in the extra cash, I don't regret it. Easy to pack, light, comfortable, and the way it attaches to the tree is simple and quiet.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

If I was in the market to purchase a new climber, I would check out Hunting Solution's Millennium M1 Climbing stand. http://huntingsolutionsusa.com/products/product.php?id=13 This baby has everything! It weighs in at 18lbs, but breaks down flat, for easy transportation. The seat is one of the most comfortable on the market, and it completely folds up out of the way, allowing you to utilize the entire platform. The stand also has an "on the fly" adjustment system, for leveling your stand as you climb that is safe and effective. Not to mention, it is made right here in America, and carrie a lifetime warranty. On their website, it retails for $350, but if you check around, you can find it for less.

I had the opportunity to sit in one of these stands last year at the Pennsylvania Deer and Turkey Expo, and it sold me right there. This year I'm in the market for a ladder stand and a couple hang-ons, but next year, this will be at the top of my list for sure!


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

i still have the api grand slam self climber for sale 150.oo.was out of town for a while and home now. i can be reached at 330-926-1785. if you would like to look at it.walleyeking


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I would consider the summit openshot. I like the open design for bowhunting, and the summit is strong and quiet. I particularly like the weight of this one, 14 lbs including the hand climber, so if you have a long hike to get to your hunting area, you will appreciate it even more.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Have had 2... lots of buddies have them... great, comfortable... easy to use... plus tons of accessories... www.treelounge.com i believe.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I love my summit viper.
LindyRigger


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Lone Wolf is awesome. If you want a flat, light, stand that sets up quitely in the dark you will love the wolf. It's a bit pricy and not as comfortable as the summit but i don't mind. The bow holder really comes in handy. I never thought i'd use it and now wish every hang-on had one.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i had the summit viper for along time. loved it. but 2 years ago i bought the loggy buyou mega transformer sorry i for get how to spell it hahaha. its lighter than the viper folds flat and you can take the rail off if you want. im a pretty big guy and i feel really safe in it i love it.


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

I have had the same API Grand Slam Supreme since 1996......it's never let me down...though I did fall once...."Thank You Lord".


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Another vote for the Lonewolf Sit n Climb. This will be my 4th year with mine and I LOVE it!

I had a Treelounge for years and hated it. It's big, heavy, loud, cumbersome, hard to set up in the dark. It is really comfy once set up, but that's the only good thing I can say about it. 

CG


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whatever stand you decide to get....get a SAFETY HARNESS and use it!!! (If you don't already have one)The Hunter Saftey System is (in my opinion) one of the best harness/vest ever made. I love mine.


----------



## outdoorsman45601 (Aug 2, 2007)

summit....ill stand by it
ive had mine for about 5 yrs and my hunting buddy bought a new one last year and there isnt anything differant other than looks....carrys easily,sets up in less then a min, light...


----------



## cedarswamp (Jun 27, 2008)

Timbertall has 3 sizes, ranging from 12lbs. (yes a climber) 250lb. capacity on up to the 17lb. model w/ a 350lb. weight capacity. There is amiddle of the road model @ 14lbs. This stand can be adjusted once up in the tree! I've had and still do have a Lone Wolf sit and climb. I like the stability of it but for big guys its not. No room to sit comfortably. The sit and climb, lone wolf is 17lbs. and so is the largest of the Timbertall stands. The lone wolf is very hard to impossible to adjust 20 ft. up not the TimberTall!


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I will give my vote for the summit line. I have hade mine for 5-6 years now and I love it. Easy to set up quite up the tree, and sturdy. My brother-in-law bought the summit bullet back packer last year and it is sweet. It is just like the viper but it will fold up flat. The wold line is sweet too, but are a bit more $$$. One piece of advice I will give is if you are hunting with a compound bow get one with out the bar in the front, or one where it can be folded out of the way.


----------



## NiceJigs08 (Apr 13, 2008)

summit viper is good!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

you ever cut limbs as your climbing? Obviously not the day you hunt but before hand?


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Beave82 said:


> I would spend a little extra money and get a Lone Wolf. You won't regret it.


Would agree. Bought one when they first hit the market. Real nice stand.

I have hunted out of my father-in-law's Old Man climber a few times and it is nice as well.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

H20hound said:


> you ever cut limbs as your climbing? Obviously not the day you hunt but before hand?


^^^i've watched/listened to my in-law do this in total disbelief. If you need to cut limbs to get into a tree, you are better off getting a hang on with quick steps to get into that tree.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had my North Starr for about five years and love it! It uses pins on the cable that is the only draw back for me, but it is no big deal!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man...you cannot go wrong with a Summit. I have the Cobra and will buy another if I ever need too. You can sit in those stands all day. Extremely comfortable and easy to set up around the tree. The Viper is a good stand in that price range.

I have cut limbs while climbing the tree. I carry a little saw for that purpose. You never know when you will find a great tree that may need a little shaping.


----------

